# Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)



## Makavelix (26. Januar 2012)

*Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Hallo Leute,
bei mir geht es um folgendes:

Habe mir einen neuen PC gekauft, der Standartlüfter (Intel i7 Sockel  1155) war mir zu laut und schwach. Wurde auch zu heiß (bis zu 85 Grad).

Habe mir also den alpenföhn himalaya besorgt und eingebaut (soweit auch  vorschriftsmäßig). Habe ihn schon in beiden möglichen Positionen verbaut  und die Wärmeleitpaste gleichmäßig aufgetragen.
Angeschlossen habe ich ihn am alten CPU 4-Pin-Anschluß, die  mitgelieferten Adapterkabel konnte ich an meinem Mainboard mangels  Anschlußmöglichkeiten nicht verwendet.
Der Kühler läuft durchgehend auf ca 1100 RPM (laut Speedfan), was laut Hersteller die Maximaldrehzahl ist.

Im Leerlauf ist laut Speedfan die Temperatur zwischen 77 und 89 Grad. 
Beim Cinebenchtest sinkt die Temperatur bei 100% CPU-Auslasung auf ca 30 Grad. Im Bios wird mir eine Temperatur von 30-32 Grad angezeigt.

Fragen:
Weiß jemand was ich machen kann damit der CPU im Leerlauf nicht so einen durchgehend hohen Wert hat?

Läuft der Lüfter vll gar nicht auf volle Umdrehungen? (Im Bios  Anzeigebalken wird zwar auch ca 1100 RPM angezeigt aber der Balken is  grad mal bei ca 15%)

Muss ich den Lüfter doch anders anschließen als am "normalen" CPU-Lüfter-Anschluß?

Vielen dank für eute Mühen und Hilfe!


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Volllast 30 Grad? Kling unwarscheinlich. Kannst du die Temperaturen nochmal mit Core Temp auslesen, damit man ausschließen kann das Speedfan spinnt? Hat der Lüfter nun 4Pin oder 3Pin anschluss? Wenn 3Pin dann mal im Bios bei Lüfterregelung auf Voltage stellen.

MfG


----------



## Makavelix (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Der Lüfter hat einen 4-Pin Anschluß. Im Bios finde ich leider Volt Einstellung dafür (is das "neue" Asus Bios). Habe mit CoreTemp 1.0 folgendes ausgelesen:

Im Leerlauf

Power 7-8 Watt
Core 0 ca 40Grad
Core 1 ca 40 Grad
Core 2 ca 40 Grad
Core 3 ca 40 Grad


100% Last

Power ca 87 Watt
Core 0   ca 60
Core 1   ca 65
Core 2   ca 70
Core 3   ca 60

Soweit sollte das ja dann ok sein oder? Wenn ich bei Speedfan auf "Exotics" gehe werden mir die "Coretemperaturen" auch so angzeigt. Aber warum wird mit der "CPU" wert immer bei über 80Grad angezeigt? Was heißt den "CPU" bei Fanspeed? die Kerne werden ja alle viel kühler angezeigt.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Ach, Speedfan. Keine Ahnung was er da wieder wie interpretiert und das ganze der CPU zuordnet. Bei mir ist das Progrämmchen auch recht kreativ mit den Bezeichnungen.  Hat auf jeden Fall nichts mit der Realität deiner CPU zu tun - was wohl ganz offensichtlich ist.


----------



## <BaSh> (27. Januar 2012)

/sign
Speedfan behauptet auch das meine CPU -10°c hat. Und das ohne Stickstoff


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Auf alle Fälle weitere Programme zu Rate ziehen, wie CoreTemp oder z.b. Aida64, das liest bei mir eigentlich alles korrekt aus und verwendet auch die regulären Bezeichnungen. Speedfan scheint mir für aktuelle Chipsätze nicht mehr geeignet.

Darüberhinaus besitzen m.M. nach alles aktuellen Asus Boards über verschiedene Möglichkeiten die Cpu-Lüfter zu regeln, wenn du (TE) die nicht findest lohnt möglicherweise doch ein Blick ins Handbuch.

Außerdem sind grundlegende Angaben zum Mainboard und CPU sinnvoll wenns ums Thema Temperaturen geht.
Denn für mein Empfinden sind diese Werte zu hoch für eine unübertaktete CPU + Kühler @ 1100 rpm.

100% Last

Power ca 87 Watt
Core 0   ca 60
Core 1   ca 65
Core 2   ca 70
Core 3   ca 60

Bei 87 Watt macht mein 2600k + HR02 Macho im Kern grad mal 56 - 58°C wobei der Lüfter grad so 1000 rpm macht. Gehäuse ist ein Antec P182, also Frischluft ist bei mir Mangelware.


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Hast du den i7 übertaktet? Das alle Kerne im idle 40°C haben sollen, erscheint mir etwas seltsam..., zumal bei *dem* Kühler! Sitzt dieser auch fest genug? Unter Last sind die Temps ebenfalls recht hoch (wir haben Winter), welche Spannung liegt an?

Gruß


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Man muss sich bei Speedfan eben zusammensuchen, welche Werte wirklich zu welchen Sensoren gehören. 
Leider liest Speedfan den CPU-Temperatur-Einzelwert bei meinem Board nicht aus. Stattdessen präsentiert es mir dafür die Temperatur der iGPU.
Schade eigentlich, denn Speedfan läuft sowieso, um die Kühlung der Grafikkarte über's Motherboard zu steuern. Da dachte ich, es wäre fein, wenn es gleich die CPU-Kühlung regelt, obwohl das Board das auch schon ganz ordentlich erledigt.
Na, es geht auch, nur dass es jetzt über die vier Kernwerte geht.



facehugger schrieb:


> Unter Last sind die Temps ebenfalls recht hoch (wir haben Winter), welche Spannung liegt an?



In meiner Computerecke ist kein Winter. Ich hätte auch keine Lust, den Schnee vom Rechner zu fegen. 
Es ist recht mollig warm. 
Aber die Infos zur CPU (welche überhaupt - oder habe ich was überlesen - außer i7) sind schon etwas dünn.


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*



OctoCore schrieb:


> In meiner Computerecke ist kein Winter. Ich hätte auch keine Lust, den Schnee vom Rechner zu fegen.
> Es ist recht mollig warm.


Ist mir schon klar, trotzdem sollten auch bei einer Zimmertemp (von nehmen wir einmal an 22-23°C) mit dem Himalaya mMn bessere Temps unter Last drin sein... Natürlich wissen wir bis jetzt ziemlich wenig

Gruß


----------



## Makavelix (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Mein System schaut folgender Maße aus:

*Gehäuse:*Vortex Moddingtower
*Netzteil:* 650 Watt Rasurbo Silent&Power Netzteil
*CPU:*Intel Core i7 2600 / 3.4 GHz - LGA1155 Socket - L3 8 MB
*Mainboard:*ASUS  P8H67-M PRO B3 Revision - Mikro-ATX LGA1155 Socket Intel® H67 Express  Chipset
*Speicher:* 16 GB DDR3-RAM PC-10660 (1600MHz)
*Grafikkarte:*ATI Radeon HD6970
*Betriebssystem:*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit




Der Lüfterkühlkörper und auch die Headpipes sehr kühl.

Habe noch mal mit CoreTemp gemessen. Da werden mir folgende werde angezeigt:

Im Leerlauf:

TJ. Max: 98 Grad
Power: (ca.) 9 Watt
Core0: (ca)40        Min: 30   Max: 44      Load: 1%
Core1: (ca)40        Min: 31   Max: 44      Load: 3%
Core2: (ca)40        Min: 31   Max: 45      Load: 0%
Core3: (ca)40        Min: 26   Max: 43      Load: 0%

Volllast (Cinebench):

TJ. Max: 98 Grad
Power: (ca.) 87 Watt
Core0: (ca)62        Min:30    Max:62       Load: 100%
Core1: (ca)67        Min:31    Max:67       Load: 100%
Core2: (ca)68        Min:31    Max:69       Load: 100%
Core3: (ca)60        Min:26    Max:60       Load: 100%


Soweit doch alles ok oder?            



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Das passt schon eher... da hast du weiter oben (Post 3) im idle die Minuten mit den Grad verwechselt

Gruß


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Also in meinen Augen sind 69°C ohne OC immernoch zuviel aber jeder wie er will.  



facehugger schrieb:


> Das passt schon eher... da hast du weiter oben  (Post 3) im idle die Minuten mit den Grad verwechselt
> 
> Gruß


 
Und du hast Minuten mit minimum Temps verwechselt.  

@ MAKAVELIX  Es wäre wirklich hilfreich wenn du Temperaturen auch mit der entsprechenden Einheit versiehst, sonst wird das noch paarmal passieren.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Für einen 2600 ohne K ist die Max-Temp schon recht üppig, ja. Wäre okay, wenn der Lüfter dabei ganz unten rumkrauchen würde, aber mit maximaler Drehzahl ist das schon etwas merkwürzig.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Solang wir die einzigen sind die sich darüber den Kopf zerbrechen hatts wohl keinen Wert hier weiter nachzudenken.


----------



## guidoevo (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Habe den Himalaya seit gestern im Rechner (c-i5 2500k in einen Lancool K58 Gehäuse). Im Idle habe ich ca. 28-30° also völlig normal und unter Last (Prime95 ca. 1. Std oder BF3) ca. 48-54°. Die Temps habe ich mit AIDA64 und Core Temp ausgelesen. Gut, Core Temp zeigt immer ca. 2-3° weniger an aber das ist bei dem Programm normal. Ich weiß nicht was der da gemessen hat. Selbst unter last dreht der Lüfter von Alpenföhn nicht höher als ca. 800 U/min. Um mit einem guten Zitat von Schorty zu schließen: ''Solang wir die einzigen sind die sich darüber den Kopf zerbrechen hatts wohl keinen Wert hier weiter nachzudenken.''


----------



## facehugger (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*



guidoevo schrieb:


> Um mit einem guten Zitat von Schorty zu schließen: ''Solang wir die einzigen sind die sich darüber den Kopf zerbrechen hatts wohl keinen Wert hier weiter nachzudenken.''


Könnte man so stehen lassen. Vom TE ist bislang ja nichts mehr gekommen...

Gruß


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Sehr geehrten Damen und Herren,
tut mir Leid,dass ich sie mit sowas belästige jedoch finde ich keine andere Lösung mehr.
Seit mehreren Tagen besitze ich den Alpenföhn Himalaya der in meinem Bitfenix SHinobi zusammen mit einem i7-2600k sitzt.
Nun  zu meinem Problem die cpu wird unter Volllast 69-70 grad (5  verschiedene Auslese programme benutzt)warm bei 900 rpm selbst bei max  rpms könnte man ja sich ausrechnen, dass diese nicht viel sinken werden.
Stimmt irgendetwas nicht oder ist der Kühler darauf ausgelegt einfach nur leise zu sein?
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sie antworten.

Mit vielen Grüßen Ioakim


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Mit welchem Programm liest du die Temps aus? -versuch mal CoreTemp
Welchen Takt hat deine CPU @ Load?
Wie setzt du die CPU unter Volllast? -Prime?
Was für eine Grafikkarte ist im Gehäuse verbaut? - heizt zusätzlich. Wie sind die anderen Temperatur im Gehäuse?
Sind Gehäuselüfter verbaut? Wo? Welche Drehzahl?
Ist die "Abluft" des Case warm (mit der hand erfüht)? Wir die Seitenwand/Deckel des Case warm?
Welche vCore hast du @Load? bitte mit CPU-Z auslesen.
Versucht mal den Kühler neu zu montieren? - um MontageFehler auszuschließen.


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Hey danke für deine Nachricht,
auszuschließen sind Montagefehler da erneutige Montage erfolgt ist.
unter anderem temps ausgelesen mit core temp real temp hwmonitor.
prime 95 test jop selbst unter bf3 10 min 63 grad
grafiikarte gtx 670 gigabyte windforce 3 volllast furmark nur 62
viele lüfter 2x oben silent wings 2x vorne 1x hinten 
abluft hinten kühl
vocore
 sehr hoch 1.260v glaub ich obwohl auto

hol mirwarhscheinlich anderen kühler welchen kannst du mir empfehlern wäre der gut?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Zalman/CNPS9900_MAX_BLUE/691794/?


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

hört sich eigentlich schon mal gut an. vergleichbare Programme hast du auch verwendet.
MontageFehler ausgeschlossen, gut. Welche Wärmeleitpaste hast du verwendet?
Die vielen Lüfter müssten dein Case gut durchlüften, wenn die vorderen rein und die hinteren/oberen rauspusten.
deutet ja auch auf keinen Hitzestau im Case hin, da die Abluft kalt ist.
in welche Richtung fördert der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers die Luft? -vorne nach hinten oder unten nach oben?

hast du die CPU übertaktet?



> grafiikarte gtx 670 gigabyte windforce 3 volllast furmark nur 62


was sind die *62*? Sind das 62°C - von was? GPU oder CPU?



> hol mirwarhscheinlich anderen kühler welchen kannst du mir empfehlern wäre der gut?
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product..._BLUE/691794/?


Oh, ich steh nicht so auf die Zalman-dinger. Kann sie auch nur schlecht einschätzen, hatte solch einen noch nicht. Würde dir raten, deinen jetzigen zu behalten, so schlecht sind die Temps auch nicht. Oder willst du weiter übertakten?
Ich selbst find die Doppel-Tower-Kühler gut. Habe den NH-D14 und mir fehlt eigentlich nur die PWM-Steuerung.
Aus Sicht der Preis/Leistung ist wohl gerade der Thermalright Macho der Hit.


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

hey nochmal sorry für meine schlechte beschreibung 
wäremleitpaste arcitc mx4 war schon lange offen aber verschloßen vielleicht kaputt?
nach rechts richtung gehäusende kühlt der lüfter
cpu ist non oc´ed

Danke für deine Hilfe

62 grad gpu max meinte ich

was könntest du alternativ mir empfehlen einfache installation plus gute leistung


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Richtung des Luftstroms passt auch, gut.
Die Wärmeleitpaste ist eine von den Guten.  solange sie gut zu verarbeiten war ist sie auch nicht kaputt.
deine GPU-Temps sind sehr unproblematisch. 

wie schon beschrieben, bin ich vom NH-D14 sehr begeistert. Vor allem von der Qualität der Bauteile, dem Umfang und der Installation (hat eine sehr gute Anleitung!). Hätte nur gern PWM für die Steuerung gehabt - leider vor dem Kauf nicht drauf geachtet (und nicht ganz günstig). (War ne Notlösung da der alte Silverarrow von Thermalright nicht mehr verfügbar war und dann musste es schnell gehen mit der Bestellung. ) Hab nun nur einen der beiden Lüfter in Benutzung und der hängt an nem Gehäuselüfter-Anschluss des Boards. Da kann ich über die Spannung regeln. So ist der Lüfter nicht zu hören.
Der neue SilverArrow SB-E soll richtig gut sein. Jedoch ist der zu hoch für mein Case. Wenn du aber den Himalaya mitsammt dem Lüfter unterbringst, dann kriegst auch den SA SB-E unter.

Für einen Sandy-Quad ohne Übertaktung finde ich die Temps auch zu hoch. Sorry! 
Schädlich sind die Temps aber nicht. Passt schon. Nur ist eben dein Übertaktungspotential eingeschränkt. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann würde ich an der Hardware nix ändern.
Du kannst versuchen, da deine CPU @stock läuft, leicht zu undervolten. Müsste schon was gehen. So reduzieren sich die Temperaturen!


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Unter Volllast prime sind es 1.260v üblzt hoch finde ich beim alten msi board 1.230v 4 ghz (i5-2500k)
auf wie viel schlägst du vor zu undervolten stock mit turbo board gigabyte z77 ud5h


----------



## BL4CK_92 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Also bei 900RPM wirst du mit nem Doppel-Tower-Kühler auch nicht weiter kommen. Dann hast du statt 70°C halt 60°C im besten. Lass die Spannung und übertakte. Temps gehen doch noch in Ordnung.


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Also bei 900RPM wirst du mit nem Doppel-Tower-Kühler auch nicht weiter kommen. Dann hast du statt 70°C halt 60°C im besten. Lass die Spannung und übertakte. Temps gehen doch noch in Ordnung.


 10K sind 10K, ist doch nicht schlecht.
Er hat die Spannung auf "auto". Wenn er dein Kommentar befolgt und übertaktet, dann erhöhen sich die Temps.

@Makizz!
Du bist dabei, deinen Kühler zu tauschen. Warum? - willst du niedrigere Temps (weil du bei 70°C ein schlechtes Gewissen hast) oder willst du übertakten?

Kenne mich mit den Sandys nicht so aus (hab Ivy), aber so übel krass (bedenklich) hoch ist deine vCore nicht. Für Stock sollte die aber niedriger sein. Da würde ich mich schon daran machen, die Vcore zu optimieren.
Hab schon i7-2600K gesehen, die bei 3,5GHz@Load (Prime) mit 1,175V Vcore gefahren sind. Kannst ja mal bei dir den Offset versuchen und mit -0.100V anfangen. Dann schauen, wie die Vcore unter Last ist. Und ob der Rechner noch stabil läuft.
Geht aber auch noch weniger. Musst aber testen.
Schau mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...andy-bridge-k-prozessoren-50.html#post4319596 , all Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Ich wunder mich echt....
also i5-2500k msi p67a-gd65 @ 4.0 ghz  gefixt auf 1.230v 24/7 stabil max temp 65 
i7-2600k z77ud5h @stock voltage prime 1.260v wtf???   max temp 72 

jetzt mal echt wie geht sowas 
was schlagt ihr vor undervolten oder ..


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

undervolten! kann ja sein, dass dein gigabyte-board da zu viel an vcore gibt und deshalb die Temps so weit steigen. Wie ich das so rauslese, kennst du dich in Sachen Übertakten schon ein bisschen aus, oder?

zurück zu meiner Frage. Was ist deine Intension gerade? Will du @Stock nur kühler werden, da dir die 72°C zu viel sind, oder willst du übertakten?


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Hey nochmal undervolten um temp zu sinken natürlich kein bock meine neue cpu zum bruzzeln zu bringen hab mal jetzt getestet wie du mir empfohlen hast normal vcore + offset- 0.090v kam unter last raus 1.116-1.188v
unter idle 0.888v temp unter lasst jetzt 5 grad weniger so maximal 67-68
was hälst du davon
danke übrigens für deine hilfe!


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Also kein OC, nur Temps runter. Okay!
Deine ersten Ergebnisse hören sich schon mal gut an. Beim Undervolten musst du aber immer auf die Stabilität achten. Ich würde das Limit nach unten weiter austesten.


Hier mal noch als Anhaltspunkt:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2011/test-intel-sandy-bridge/49/


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

glaubst nicht schon das das einiges ist also schon viel?


----------



## steinschock (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Sieht doch gut aus.

Ein i7 verbraucht immer etwas mehr wie ein i5 @ Last und wird etwas wärmer.
Und Vcore macht mehr aus wie Takt bei den Temps.
I.d.R. reicht z.B 1,25V meist für 4,0GHz.

Wenn du weiter testen willst, kannst du LLC mal auf aktiv stellen.
Hilft oft den Vcore zu verringern ohne instabil zu werden. (Bei GByte und Asus -MB )


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

würdet ihr auch prime anschließend nach gewünschtem wert lange und wie lange laufen lassen?
Danke für eure Hilfe echt hilfreich


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

wenn prime 10min stabil läuft, dann kannst die vcore noch weiter absenken. 
wenn der rechner innerhalb dieser 10min abschmiert, musst die Vcore wieder ein bissl anheben. bei der letzten funktionierenden Einstellung der Vcore kannst auch mal länger (~2h) laufen lassen.
aber für's Rantasten reichen 10min Belastungstest.

die LLC kannst auch mal testen, wie steinschock schrieb.


----------



## steinschock (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Zum austesten nehm ich Intel Burn Test, dann 2-3Std. Prime, Vantage und Games wenn ich zufireden bin.
Bis 75°C @ Prime ect. ist OK, die CPU hält auch 100° aus.


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

1testergebniss:


----------



## steinschock (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Das gefällt


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

hey nochmal 1 wie findet ihr das ergebniss was mich wunder ist das i5-2500k mit turbo bei prime 3.3 ghz anzeigt und hier i7-2600k mit turbo 3.8 das stimmt doch was nicht?


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

das Ergebis finde ich gut.
dein i5-2500K sollte, auch trotz Turbo, bei Auslastung aller Kerne auf 3,3GHz stehen. Weil dann der Turbo keine deiner Kerne über den Nominaltakt (3,3GHz) hinaus anhebt.
Sollte bei deinem i7-2600K eigentlich das gleich Verhalten sein, jedoch bei 3,4GHz. Die 3,8GHz sprechen eigentlich für eine Belastung von nur einem Kern, der dann auf den Maxturbo bis 3,8GHz angehoben wird.
Es sei denn, du hast deine Multiplikator-Einstellung deines Turbos abgeändert, sodass der Turbo auf alle Kerne anwendet wird. Geht bei deinem Z77Board+CPU. 
Das würde ich dann aber schon unter OC verbuchten! 

Bei deinem CPUINFO Hardware Monitor kannst du dir doch den Takt der einzelnen Kerne anzeigen. Schau mal nach, ob alle Kerne auf 3,8GHz stehen.


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

das ist keines wegs extra passiert.. da  ist also der übeltäter deshalb sind die temps so hoch!

nächstes problem wie stellt ich das um weil im bios steht 4core 35 3 core 36 usw. dh. ganz normaler turb ist an multiplier ist auf 34 normal unter cpu-z prime müsste 3.4 ghz stehen ich versteht nichts mehr 
Bitte um eure Hilfe

Genau die gleichen settings bis auf 34 statt 33
und im gegensatz zu dem bild turbo auf auto ist das vielleicht der fehler?

so hab jetzt turbo auf enabled jetzt zeigt cpu-z 3.5 ghz an aber das beste jetzt max temp unter -0.90v 57 grad wtf geil!!! was da los

ist die vcore nun nicht zu wenig wtf 1.092v
mach ich was falsch


----------



## xSunshin3x (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Unter Last? Mit eingeschaltetem LLC? Ist ok. Wenn das System stabil läuft, kann auch noch mehr Offset hinzugefügt werden (niedrigere vCore).. Wird dann auch etwas kühler. Temps passen aber derzeit  
Um die maximale Temperatur rauszubekommen machst du bei Prime "In-place Large FFTs" und Stabilität testest du am besten mit Custom und als Einstellung "Run FFTs-inplace" und FFT-Size 926


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Jetzt sind deine Temps doch voll in Ordnung.

kannst bei deinem CPUID nachschauen, wie die einzelnen Kerne Takten? Dann versuch mal bei Prime mit der Anzahl der Threads zu spielen, ob dann dein Turbo so arbeitet wie er soll. Stell 1 Thread ein, dann müsste 1 Kern voll ausgelastet werden und auf 3,8GHz hochtakten.


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

yo unter last.. wie kann ich llc einschalten beim gigabyte bios

habe jetzt vcore auf normal und statt  dynamic vcore -0.090v auf -0.050v weil schien mir zu wenig ^^


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

deine Vcore ist nun so niedrig, da die CPU nicht mehr so hoch taktet. Die VID wird vom Board automatisch angepasst und davon ziehst du deinen Offset ab.
Also im Vergleich alle Kerne auf 3,5GHz und 3,8GHz: niedriger Takt -> niedrigere VID -> niedrigere Vcore

Finde auch, dass du noch mehr Offset geben kannst, sodass eine noch niedrigere Vcore rauskommt.
Bei meinem zuvor geposteten  Link zu CB habe sie den i7-2600K mit einem Offset von -0,16V @Stock betrieben.


----------



## Makizz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe ich lasse jetzt erstmal vcore normal dynamic vcore -0.050v die temps bleiben ja auch recht gut nach den sommerferien kann ich immer noch niedriger gehen keine lust jetzt prime 24/7 laufen zu lassen.

Auf jedenfall einen großen Dank an euch!


----------



## shannes (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

okay, gerade nachgelesen. Bei SandyBrigde ist der Turbo2.0 an Bord.
Wenn dieser aktiviert ist, dann hebt er den i7-2600K auch bei Auslastung aller Kerne, um 100MHz über den Nominaltakt (3,4GHz) an. Somit passt das mit deinen 3,5GHz auf allen vier Kernen.


----------



## Makizz (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Hey nochmal wie gesagt momentan alles bestens nur die frage mit dem llc was ist das und musste/sollte ich es aktivieren?


----------



## steinschock (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Himalaya unter Last kühl aber im Leerlauf heiß (Neuer PC)*

Load Line Calibration.
LLC steuert dem Vcore-abfall @ Last entgegen.
Wenn man z.B. 1,20V einstellt und @ CPU-Z @ Prime ect. (100% Last) nur 1,18V anliegt.

Dann muß man mehr Vcore geben um das auszugleichen und die CPU wird wärmer.

Aus erfahrung weiß man das Asus und vor allem GByte MB das "oft" brauchen.

Ich bin da etwas iritiert da es laut intel LLC nicht mehr geben sollte da die interne Powergate-technik seit i7 das selbst regelt.
Was zur folge hat das das auch mal gegeneinander arbeitet.
Bei Lastwechsel wenn LLC gerade nachregelt wenn die CPU gerade mehr/weniger Vcore fordet.

Allerdings hat sich das seit den ersten X58 MB nicht geändert. 
(Haupsächlich bei Asus und GByte auch bei HighEnd MBs)
Scheint aber weniger schädlich zu sein wie befürchtet über 1,25V währe ich da aber vorsichtig mit.

Bis 1,25V halte ich es für besser wie mehr Vcore.

Währe mal interessant wie Intel und die MB-Hersteller das sehen.
Für mich deutet das eigentlich auf eine schlechtes MB / Spannungsversorgung hin,
kann ja aber eigentlich bei OC MB und dem Aufwand der betrieben wird kaum sein.
Hallo PCGH 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh das mein MB das wie gefordet nicht braucht,
oder mein Bios mir das vorgauckelt.


So jetzt weißt du mehr und bisst so schlau wie zuvor.


----------



## Makizz (2. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute nochmal soll ich jetzt zum undervolten für noch mehr cpu vtt loadline calibration einschalten ja

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe war sehr hilfreich.

Mit vielen Grüßen.

wäre noch interessant das mit llc zu wissen,

wie gesagt habe jetzt stock speeds + dynamic vcore -0.050 mit llc auf auto 
was schlagt ihr vor ^^


----------

